# How do i convert .flac to .mp3?



## SpyKiller112

I just downloaded, from a friend, some music and it is in .flac, which i have never heard or seen before. But these .flac's are very big for music files. I'm saying 22MB each song instead of 3MB. 

Is there a way to convert these songs to .mp3? and in doing so, will it reduce the size aswell?

Thanks


----------



## Ratboy

Use dBpowerAMP Music Converter

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm


----------



## swanny65

why would you want to convert them to mp3 format? 
flac is an unlossy format and mp3 is a compressed format, there is no comparison. 
if you are burning to cd nero converts flac files automatically. 
do you need them specifically in mp3 format eg for a walkman etc cos if you dont i wouldnt convert them...


----------



## daurnimator

you may want to convert for use on an ipod or such for space. or for transport.

BTW dBpowerAMP Music Converter is great use it regulary


----------



## JohnWill

swanny65 said:


> why would you want to convert them to mp3 format?
> flac is an unlossy format and mp3 is a compressed format, there is no comparison.
> if you are burning to cd nero converts flac files automatically.
> do you need them specifically in mp3 format eg for a walkman etc cos if you dont i wouldnt convert them...


I think he explained that.  22mb vs. 3mb. If you use a high bit rate, you can have excellent sound from MP3, it's not mandatory that everything is stored in a lossless format. Just think, all the JPG files you see are lossy compression.


----------



## rlauzon

First get the flac to wav converter at flac.sourceforge.net

Then get lame (you ought to have it already if you are encoding mp3s from CD).

The 'flac' program will convert the .flac file to a wav. Then use 'lame' to convert to mp3.

The defaults for both programs seemed to work just fine. So it was just a matter of doing:

flac -d *.flac
lame *.wav

on the command line.


----------



## musicholic

Softe Audio Converter can convert FLAC to MP3 in a flash.
http://www.softe.net


----------



## The Aussie

Roxio works quite fine too. It converts without having to put onto CD it converts straight to My Music. Admittedly i would rather have it in Mp3 format.


----------



## mahony

Audio Converter Plus allows you to convert FLAC audio into MP3, WMA and other popular formats.


----------



## computermantim

http://media-convert.com/ is the best program I have found so far.


----------

